# Out rigger rigging



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

I recently purchased a used boat and was given a pair of outriggers in the deal. Can anyone on the site tell me how to rig the riggers. The parts that came with them are just a tangled mess to to me. Any info or a website would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ifn ya take me fishn I'll help ya.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

CDOG, I don't get down to the salt to often. I will be in Nags Head for the week of 4/14 and I am sure we can work out a day on the sounds down there chasing stripers for some assistance. Let me know how that sounds. It would be good to put a few faces with the handles on the site.


----------



## OBXFOOL (Aug 27, 2002)

To all of those that have pm'd me with tips and instructions---thanks. Was at the Boat Show last night in Chantilly and got first hand instructions and was given a rigging kit.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

I hope this helps you.........


----------

